# What up.



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

What up everyone, names Dylan Cecka. Home mountain is Sunshine Village/ and Or Lake Louise. Favorite mountain is Big White. I got two setups, K2 Illusion for Pow and Freeriding. My Park/Jib is, Capita Horrorscope with Union Force Binders = LOVE. Been shreding for about 7 years. Neways, peace out guys. Go ahead and ask questions if you have any.


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

only been to louise/sun shine once. which one you like betteR?


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

How do you like Capita snowboards/which one would you suggest?


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

*Well, Sunshine is the better hill IMO. Louise is always really icy on the frontside. But on the back has some awesome glades. Sunshine is bigger and nicer snow IMO. 

What do you mean how? They ride great, Lots of Pop and Flex, they just rip it up hard. As far as suggesting a board, I would say you would have to tell me your riding style. Charlie Slasher will rip up the pow like no mans buisness, StairMaster will Butter and Jib like crazy, all depends. *


----------

